# تأملات وقراءات فى شخصيتى يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس



## fikry (9 مايو 2014)

*
تأملات وقراءات فى شخصيتى يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس

مقدمة

شخصيتى يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس هما الشخصيتان العجيبتان والتاليتان فى الترتيب بعد شخصية اللص اليمين لما أظهرتا من قوة إيمان فى ظروف مستحيل فيها ان يؤمن أى أحد , وظهرت شخصية من الأمم قبلهما وهو قائد المئة الذى طعن السيد المسيح فى جنبه أو (لونجينوس كما يقول التقليد), وأيضا فى ظروف مستحيلة اعلنوا إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح المصلوب والميت على خشبة الصليب  وفى الوقت الذى هرب فيه التلاميذ ساعة صليب السيد المسيح وأنكره بل ولعنه أحدهم وهو سمعان بطرس .
كما رأينا قوة إيمان اللص اليمين وكما تحدثنا عنه وتأملنا فى شخصيته الفريدة ظهرت هاتان الشخصيتان الفريدتان أيضا وما أظهرتا من إيمان عجيب أيضا فى ظروف مستحيلة فتعالوا نتعرف عليهما عن قرب وندقق فى كل شىء وسوف نستعين بالتقليد سواء سنصدقه أم لا نصدقه فهذا متروك لحرية كل شخص وفى مقدار تفاعله مع هاتان الشخصيتان محل تأملاتنا هذه , القديس يوحنا كتب عن شخصية نيقوديموس  وحديثه إلى السيد المسيح فى الإصحاح الثالث من عدد 1 حتى عدد 23 1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ.2هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: « يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً، لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ».3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ».4قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟»5أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ.7لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ.8 اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ، وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا، لَكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ».9 فَأَجَابَ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟» 10أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هَذَا! 11 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا، وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 12 إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ، فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ 13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.14«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَان، 15لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 19 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 20 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلاَّ تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ. 21 وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ، لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».  و ذكر هنا كلمة رئيس لليهود وما يهمنى هنا هو كلمة رئيس التى تعنى آرشى بالقبطى أو آرخون باليونانى
ἄρχων archōn Present participle of a first (in rank or power): - chief (ruler), magistrate, prince, ruler.​وذكر كل البشيرين الأربعة عن يوسف الرامى فقط لحظات الدفن وإعلانه أنه تلميذا ليسوع كما سنرى ولكن أيضا ذكر القديس لوقا  فى إنجيل لوقا 18: 15- 30  15فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ الأَطْفَالَ أَيْضاً لِيَلْمِسَهُمْ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُمُ التَّلاَمِيذُ انْتَهَرُوهُمْ. 16أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَدَعَاهُمْ وَقَالَ: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ، لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. 17اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ مِثْلَ وَلَدٍ فَلَنْ يَدْخُلَهُ».18وَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسٌ قَائِلاً: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟» 19فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. 20أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ». 21فَقَالَ: «هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي». 22فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لَهُ: «يُعْوِزُكَ أَيْضاً شَيْءٌ: بِعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَوَزِّعْ عَلَى الْفُقَرَاءِ، فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي». 23فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ذَلِكَ حَزِنَ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ غَنِيّاً جِدّاً. 24فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ قَدْ حَزِنَ، قَالَ: «مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ ذَوِي الأَمْوَالِ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ! 25لأَنَّ دُخُولَ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ!». 26فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا: «فَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟» 27فَقَالَ: «غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ».28فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ». 29فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتاً أَوْ وَالِدَيْنِ أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً مِنْ أَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ، 30إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ أَضْعَافاً كَثِيرَةً، وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ».
وسأل واحد رئيس لما سمع السيد المسيح بيتكلم عن الملكوت , وقال له بما أنك بتتكلم عن الملكوت فطيب أعمل أيه علشان أرث الحياة الأبدية , والقديس لوقا بيصفه أنه كان رئيس أو قاضى أو آرشى فى مجمع السنهدريم ,والأصل اليونانى أرخون 
ἄρχων archōn Present participle of a first (in rank or power): - chief (ruler), magistrate, prince, ruler.​ الحقيقة أنا عايز أربط  بين ما حدث فى إنجيل لوقا وبين يوسف الرامى , يعنى ليه منصب كبير يعنى أحد قادة مجمع السنهدريم سأل السيد المسيح هذا السؤال , والقديس لوقا أغفل أسم هذا الرئيس أو هذا الإنسان لأن موقف هذا الإنسان لم يكن محبذا لأنه فى الآخر لم يستطيع أن ينفذ اللى قاله له السيد المسيح , وعلشان لا يظهر دينونة لهذا الإنسان لم يذكر إسمه .
الحقيقة هذه الشخصية قريبة جدا لشخصية يوسف الرامى الذى كان هو أيضا رئيسا فى مجمع السنهدريم وكان أيضا شابا كما يقول البشير متى والبشير مرقس بينما نيقوديموس كان كبير فى السن وكان كما قلنا معه هذا الحديث مع السيد المسيح كما ذكره البشير يوحنا عن الميلاد من الماء والروح و لأن الإناجيل الأربعة لم تذكر عن يوسف الرامى سوى أنه كان تلميذا فى الخفاء ليسوع وكان منتظرا ملكوت السموات ولكن مسأله أنه يفقد كل شىء سواء الثروة أو المنصب أو المميزات التى يتمتع بها كانت حائلة بينه وبين أن يعلن أنه تلميذا للسيد المسيح ونجد بالفعل أنه أستغنى عن كل المميزات بما فيهم الثروة لخدمة الكنيسة الأولى بعد إعلان تبعيته للسيد المسيح المصلوب , قد يكون هو وقد يكون شخصية أخرى ولكن هو الأقرب لها وعلى العموم لكن لو كان هو يوسف الرامى فالمعنى الجميل هنا أن محبته للسيد المسيح وإيمانه بملكوت الله جعلاه يرجع ويحيا وأختفى الحزن من قلبه على الزائل وهم المناصب والمميزات والمال  وتغلب الدائم أو ملكوت الله على أحزانه لمجرد التفكير فى أنه سيفقد الزائل , وكان للصليب هذه القوة التى جعلته يحسم هذا الصراع ويعلن تلمذته للسيد المسيح ضاربا بكل شىء عرض الحائط وهو سعيد. والحقيقة شخصية يوسف الرامى وشخصية نيقوديموس من الشخصيات العجيبة جدا التى تعطينا أمل كبير جدا جدا جدا , إن مهما إن كانت محبتى للسيد المسيح ضعيفة فى وقت من الأوقات لكن لو هذه المحبة صادقة فتأكد أنها ستعلن بمنتهى الوضوح فى الوقت المناسب حتى لو كانت علاقتى بالسيد المسيح علاقة خفية مستخبية وضعيفة .
تعالوا نستعرض ما كتبه البشيرين الأربعة عن هاتان الشخصيتان الفريدتان والعظيمتان جدا  فى الإيمان .
أولا: أنجيل متى 27: 57- 66 
57وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ،جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْمِيذاً لِيَسُوعَ. 58فَهَذَا تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. فَأَمَرَ بِيلاَطُسُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يُعْطَى الْجَسَدُ. 59فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ،60وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ،ثُمَّ دَحْرَجَ حَجَراً كَبِيراً عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ وَمَضَى. 61وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى جَالِسَتَيْنِ تُجَاهَ الْقَبْرِ. 62وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاِسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ 63قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ،قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. 64فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ،لِئَلا يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ، وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ: إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ،فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!» 65فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «عِنْدَكُمْ حُرَّاسٌ. اذْهَبُوا وَاضْبُطُوهُ كَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ». 66فَمَضَوْا وَضَبَطُوا الْقَبْرَ بِالْحُرَّاسِ وَخَتَمُوا الْحَجَرَ.
تقدم واحد أسمه يوسف الرامى لكى ما يأخذ جسد السيد المسيح لكى ما يدفنه والعجيب أن القديس متى بيقول ولما كان المساء اللى هو الساعة 5 بتوقيتنا أو بعد غروب الشمس تقدم يطلب جسد السيد المسيح ويوحنا الحبيب بيعلق على شخصية يوسف الرامى ويقول انه كان تلميذ يسوع ولكن خفية أو فى الخفاء بسبب الخوف من اليهود وكان بييجى ليه زى نيقوديموس اللى كان بيروح للسيد المسيح فى الليل , ولما كان المساء وكأن هذا هو ميعاد المقابلة المتعود عليه مع السيد المسيح , واللطيف أن السيد المسيح لم يرفض ذلك الخفاء يعنى كان تلميذ ليسوع لكن بسبب الخوف كان بيروح له خفية وبيوصفع الكتاب المقدس أنه كان مشير يعنى رجل ذو مركز وشريف وغنى ومخلصا وبارا وكان عنده إمتيازات كثيرة وكان عضو فى مجلس السنهدريم ولم يكن راضيا بقتل السيد المسيح ولكن لم يستطيع أن يعلن رأيه مجاهرة لأنه كان خايف على مركزه , وقد تكون الثروة اللى معانا والإمتيازات اللى معانا عائق أن أحنا نعلن تلمذتنا للسيد المسيح , لكن الميزة اللى كانت فيه أنه كان يمتلك الثروة الكثيرة ولكن لم تمتلكه الثروة , يعنى كان بيمتلك فلوس ومركز ولكن المركز والثروة لم يمتلكوه , وعلشان كده بنشوف أنه بيضعهم فى خدمة السيد المسيح , وراح ودخل لبيلاطس وطلب الجسد , وكان عايش فى تلمذة خفية مش واضحة قدام الناس لكن لم يستطيع يوحنا أن ينكرها لأن السماء بتعترف بتلك التلمذة وكان تلميذ ليسوع , والعجيبة أن التلاميذ كانوا ظاهرين طوال حياة السيد المسيح بينهم على الأرض وكان يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس مختفيين وكانت تلمذتهم خفية , وفى موت السيد المسيح هو الوحيد اللى ظهر بينما أختفى كل التلاميذ , وكانت تلمذته الخفية  هذه جميلة جدا وكان السيد المسيح فرحان بيها وكأن الصليب أعطى قوة جبارة ليوسف الرامى بأنه يجاهر أنه تلميذ للسيد المسيح وتجرأ بينما كان كل العالم على السيد المسيح , نعم تجرأ أنه يطلب هذا الجسد ويعتنى به , وبنشوف هنا قد أيه غير الصليب فيه , وأعطاه قوة جبارة وقوة هائلة تغير وقوة مفاجئة ومباغتة وسريعة غيرت فيه حاجات كثيرة جدا وأظهر أن هو تلميذ للسيد المسيح , وكان عارف لما وجد الدنيا أتغيرت والسيد المسيح بيغفر على الصليب والزلزلة والقبر وكان هو واحد من اللى رجعوا يقرعون صدورهم ,وكان عارف مدى خبث أعضاء مجمع السنهدريم وريائهم وتلفيقهم للتهم وعلشان كده أعلن فى قوة جبارة أعترافه بشخص السيد المسيح , والحقيقة بيلاطس لما وجده بيطلبه أعطاه إياه وقال له خذه وأعمل فيه اللى أنت عايزه وقد يكون سمح بيه تكفيرا على أنه شعر أنه أسلم دم بريئا لأن كان من المفروض أن الجثه تلقى فى وادى أبن هنوم بتاع المجرمين والقتلة ولكن علشان يتم الكتاب وجعل مع غنى عند موته فى أشعياء 53: 9 9وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. وبيقول الكتاب فى أنجيل متى "وضعه فى قبره" وهذا القبر كان عامله لنفسه ولكن هو أدخل السيد المسيح فيه مكانه , والتعبير هنا جميل قوى أن الموت اللى كان علىّ والدينونة والدفنة , أنا أدخلت السيد المسيح بدلا منى علشان يعطينى معاه قوة القيامة , يوسف الرامى أعطى السيد المسيح مكانه , والسيد المسيح لم يمتلك قبر لأنه كان بلا خطية والقبر هو قبر الموت , وكان طول حياته من ساعة ما أتولد , 1- فى مغارة لأن مفيش مكان يتولد فيه , 2- عاش ليس له أين يسند رأسه , و3- مات وليس له قبر , وكان أقربائه من الجليل ولم يكن أحد عنده قبر فى أورشليم , وبيقول القديس متى "قبر جديد نحته فى الصخرة " وكان عامل بستان حواليه , والصخرة هى رمز للسيد المسيح , وعلشان كده كل الأجيال اللى أتت بعد ذلك و الموجودة لحد النهاردة بتذهب لذلك القبر أو قبر يوسف الرامى اللى وضع فيه السيد المسيح مكانه , وهذا عمل ما زالت تذكره الأجيال أن يوسف الرامى أعطى مكانه للسيد المسيح , وحيث وضع سيدى أو ضع أنا معه وحيث يموت سيدى أموت انا معه وعلشان كده فى كنيسة القيامة فى قبر صغير بجوار قبر السيد المسيح هو قبر يوسف الرامى اللى أندفن فيه لما مات , ولكن لما أندفن فى هذا الوقت كان لموته معنى تانى خالص غير ما كان بيفكر فى أول مرة لما عمل القبر لنفسه , وأحضر أطياب وحنوط مع نيقوديموس وكفنوا السيد المسيح ولفوه بكتان نقى وضحرجوا حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر , وهو قبر جديد لم يدفن فيه أحد من قبل , كما دخل السيد المسيح بطن السيدة العذراء التى لم تعرف رجلا من قبل ولا من بعد , وأيضا دفن السيد المسيح فى قبر بتول , زى ما اتولد من بتول , هو ولد غريب ليس له مكان ومات غريب ليس له مكان , وكما كانت الولادة والموت غريبة عنه لكن هو قبلهم من أجل خلاص جنس البشر .
ثانيا: أنجيل مرقس 15: 42- 47 
42وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ، إِذْ كَانَ الاِسْتِعْدَادُ، أَيْ مَا قَبْلَ السَّبْتِ، 43جَاءَ يُوسُفُ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ، مُشِيرٌ شَرِيفٌ، وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً مُنْتَظِراً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ فَتَجَاسَرَ وَدَخَلَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. 44فَتَعَجَّبَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ مَاتَ كَذَا سَرِيعاً. فَدَعَا قَائِدَ الْمِئَةِ، وَسَأَلَهُ: «هَلْ لَهُ زَمَانٌ قَدْ مَاتَ؟» 45وَلَمَّا عَرَفَ مِنْ قَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ وَهَبَ الْجَسَدَ لِيُوسُفَ. 46فَاشْتَرَى كَتَّاناً، فَأَنْزَلَهُ وَكَفَّنَهُ بِالْكَتَّانِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ كَانَ مَنْحُوتاً فِي صَخْرَةٍ، وَدَحْرَجَ حَجَراً عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ. 47وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يُوسِي تَنْظُرَانِ أَيْنَ وُضِعَ.

ونعود لأنجيل معلمنا مرقس , والمساء المقصود به مساء الجمعة ليلا أى ما قبل السبت , وكان هذا السبت سبتا عظيما لأنه يلى عيد الفصح , يعنى ليه درجة أعلى من السبت العادى وممنوع أن اليهود يتحركوا من أول يوم الجمعة بالليل لما تغرب الشمس وتظلّم , ويوسف الذى من الرامة بيقول عليه القديس مرقس مشير وشريف يعنى درجة ورتبة , أو إنسان ذو مركز وأيضا إنسان ذو قداسة (الشرفاء والنبلاء والمشيرين) , وكان منتظر ملكوت الله , فهو بيعطينا نموذج لرجل غنى وليه مركز ولكن ملكوت الله كان بيشغل باله وفكره وهو منتظره , وبعدين بيقول القديس مرقس تجاسر , طيب ليه ؟ لأنه لو أعلن انه تابع للسيد المسيح ممكن يتهان ويتقبض عليه ويتحكم عليه زى السيد المسيح , لكن تجاسر وطلب جسد السيد المسيح , وبيلاطس سأل قائد المئة لأنه تعجب من موت السيد المسيح السريع , لأن فى ناس بتفضل على الصليب لمدة تقارب الثلاثة أيام , والسيد المسيح مات بسرعة وفى خلال ثلاثة ساعات , وقائد المئة وهو لينجينوس حسب التقليد وهو عنده خبرة لأنه ياما أمات ناس كثيرين قبل كده ويعرف الميت من الحى , وقال له لينجينوس آه مات , ودى كانت شهادة خبير لأن ممكن الإنسان العادى يتلخبط فى واحد قدامه ولا يعرف إذا كان ميت أو فى غيبوبة ولكن من واحد متخصص فى قتل الناس ,ايضا بعد أن طعن السيد المسيح بالحربة كما ذكر معلمنا يوحنا البشير , ولذلك كانت شهادة قائد المئة بموت السيد المسيح حقيقة علشان ترد على كل الناس اللى بيقولوا أن السيد المسيح لم يمت ولكن كان مغمى عليه أو شبه لهم أنه مات , , وبيلاطس وهب الجسد ليوسف يعنى أعطاه له بدون مقابل لأنه كان المفروض المحكوم عليهم بالصلب من المجرمين ولا أحد يدفنهم ولكن بيترموا فى وادى أبن هنوم وهو مكان بجوار الجلجثة على طول , علشان تكون جثثهم معرضة للطيور والوحوش تأكلها , ولكن يوسف الرامى قد يكون أيضا قد عمل بعض الإتصالات بحكم أن له مركز عند بيلاطس وقد يكون فد دفع لع أى شىء ,(وهذا مستبعد لأن الله لا يشترى ولا يباع ) ولكن بيلاطس وافق ليوسف الرامى أنه يأخذ الجسد ويقوم بدفنه , وكان القبر ملك ليوسف الرامى ودحرج حجر على باب القبر , وكما ذكرت إلى الآن قبر يوسف الرامى فى مواجهة قبر السيد المسيح , وكما نعلم أن يوسف الرامى كان مجهزا هذا القبر لنفسه لكن وضع فيه السيد المسيح , والعجيب فى يوسف الرامى أنه لم يظهر أبدا والسيد المسيح عايش على الأرض , وبطرس اللى كان بيتجاسر والسيد المسيح عايش وقوله أنا مش حأسيبك ومش حأتركك ومش حأنكرك ولو حكمت أموت عنك ومش حاسيبك , وأيضا تجاسر والسيد المسيح عايش ورفع السيف وضرب العبد , ودلوقتى لحظة موت السيد المسيح هرب وأستخبى وأنكره ولعنه وسبه !! بينما يوسف الرامى الذى لم يظهر البتة نجد أن موت السيد المسيح قد غيره وجعله يتجاسر وجعله لا يهمه نفسه وهو عالم أنه ممكن يتعرض لإهانة وممكن يتعرض لموت ويتعرض لخطر ولكن لم يهمه نفسه , وموت السيد المسيح دفعه أنه ينكر ذاته فعلا ويبتدى يبحث عن السيد المسيح , وفى إنكاره لذاته وفى بحثه عن السيد المسيح أعطى السيد المسيح مكانه ولكن للأسف اعطاه مكانه اللى فى الموت وليس اللى فى الحياة , أعطاه قبره , والحقيقة دى كانت عطية حلوة قوى قوى تغير من حياة يوسف بعد كده , وحقيقى هو لم يستطيع أن يقدم للسيد المسيح محبة والسيد المسيح عايش ولكن قدمها له وهو ميت , وهو لم يفعل زى مريم التى كسرت قارورة الطيب والسيد المسيح عايش ولم يفعلها كما فعلت هى لتكفينه ولكن عملها بعد كده لما كان السيد المسيح ميت , وفى أوقات كثيرة لا نكرم الناس وهم عايشين ولكن بعد كده لما بيموتوا بيحلوّوا زى ما بيقولوا , وناخد بالنا من اللى عمله يوسف أنه ليس فقط عرّض نفسه للخطر وأنهم يقولوا عليه أنه تابع للسيد المسيح ويقتلوه لكن هو عرّض نفسه لخطر أكبر روحى , لأن يوسف ونيقوديموس أنزلاه من على الصليب يعنى مسكوا جسد ميت يعنى تنجسوا , وفى وقت حرج جدا أو فى وقت عيد الفصح يعنى سيحرموا من كل طقوس عيد الفصح لأن الإنسان النجس لا يستطيع أن يأكل من خروف الفصح , ولكن مع هذا هما أنزلاه وحملاه وكفناه وقبلوا أنهم يتعرضوا للخطر وقبلوا أنهم يحرموا نفسهم من إحتفالات عيد الفصح وأنه يتحكم عليهم كأنجاس لأنهم لمسوا ميت وكمان يوسف الرامى أعطى السيد المسيح مكانه , واخطر من كده يوسف الرامى هذا ونيقوديموس هما الوحيدان اللى كانوا موجودين فى مجمع السنهدريم وهم اللى كانوا حاضرين المحاكمات وهما اللى أبلغوا التلاميذ بالإجراءات التى جرت فى المحاكمة وصارا من ضمن الناس اللى أشتركت فى كتابة الإنجيل وحياة السيد المسيح , فشخصيتا يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس هما من الشخصيات العجيبة , وأن ما فعله السيد المسيح فى حياته من معجزات ومن تعليم , لم تجذبهما قد موت السيد المسيح , يعنى لم تبهرهما المعجزات وجعلتهما يتجاسرا ويعلنا إيمانهما بالسيد المسيح , ولكن اللى شدهم ناحية السيد المسيح هو موته , ومن المفروض أن الناس كلها بتنشد ناحية المعجزات والكلام والأفعال وإشباع الجموع , ولكن الموت هذا هو ذل ومهانة وضعف , وهو ده العجيب أنه أنشّدوا للصليب أو للموت ولم تشدهما المعجزات , وهو الذى جعلهما يعلنا أنهما تابعين للسيد المسيح فى الوقت اللى كل الناس أنكرت فيه معرفتها بالسيد المسيح , وبالنسبة ليوسف الرامى كان هو الإنسان الذى تخلّى عن مكانه وعن قبره وعن مركزه كأنسان شريف ومشير فهو تخلّى عن كل شىء وكانوا ممكن يجردوه من كل شىء , هو ونيقوديموس أعطيا كل حاجة للسيد المسيح وأعطوا للسيد المسيح وليس السيد المسيح ممجدا ولكن أعطوها له وهو مصلوب وميت مدفون فى قبر , فالناس التى تحب أن تتبع السيد المسيح فى مجده ولا تريد أن تتبع السيد المسيح فى موته , فبأقول لهم لن تستطيعوا أن تصلوا للمجد إلا إذا أجتزنا مع السيد المسيح الموت .
ثالثا : لوقا 23: 50- 56 
50وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ، وَكَانَ مُشِيراً وَرَجُلاً صَالِحاً بَارّاً 51هَذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مُوافِقاً لِرَأْيِهِمْ وَعَمَلِهِمْ، وَهُوَ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ مَدِينَةٍ لِلْيَهُودِ. وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً يَنْتَظِرُ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. 52هَذَا تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ، 53وَأَنْزَلَهُ، وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ مَنْحُوتٍ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ وُضِعَ قَطُّ. 54وَكَانَ يَوْمُ الاِسْتِعْدَادِ وَالسَّبْتُ يَلُوحُ. 55وَتَبِعَتْهُ نِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ أَتَيْنَ مَعَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَنَظَرْنَ الْقَبْرَ وَكَيْفَ وُضِعَ جَسَدُهُ. 56فَرَجَعْنَ وَأَعْدَدْنَ حَنُوطاً وَأَطْيَاباً. وَفِي السَّبْتِ اسْتَرَحْنَ حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ.
لكن من الذى أقترب من الصليب , الحقيقة كان فى أربعة فقط اللى قربوا من الصليب وهم يوحنا والسيدة العذراء ومريم المجدلية واللص اليمين وهم الذين تمتعوا بالقرب من السيد المسيح , فيوحنا بيمثل الحب واللى يحب هو اللى يقدر يقرب , والسيدة العذراء رمز للطهارة والطاهر هو اللى يقدر يقرب , ومريم المجدلية رمز للتكريس وهى كرست كل خياتها للسيد المسيح بعد ما أخرج منها سبعة شياطين  والتكريس هو اللى يقرب, واللص اليمين هو التائب , والتوبة هى اللى تقرب ,يوسف الرامى هذا شخصية جبارة لكن لم يبتدأ يتحرك إلا بعد ما السيد المسيح مات , وكانت مجازفة كبيرة جدا منه أنه يعتنى بجسد السيد المسيح لأن معنى أنه يعتنى بالجسد أنه منحازله وهو تابع له , والخطورة فى أن اليهود يطردوه وأيضا سيفقد حاجات كثيرة كان متمتع بيها لأن ذهابه لبيلاطس وطلبه للجسد من غير ما يكون من عيلة السيد المسيح يثير الريبة والشك , أنت مالك وماله , لكن هو تخطى كل هذا وظهر فى الوقت اللى كان غير متوقع أبدا أن أى حد فيه يظهر والأناجيل بتوصفه عدة أوصاف جميلة جدا وكان بيملك عدة إمتيازات , فمتى قال عليه أنه كان غنى , ومرقس بيقول عليه مشير شريف , ولوقا بيقول عليه مشير ورجلا صالح بار , ويوحنا يقول عليه أنه كان تلميذ ليسوع ولكن خفية يعنى فى الخفاء بسبب الخوف من اليهود , فبكل الأوصاف اللى أتقالت يطلع يوسف هذا جينتل مان , أو الرجل النبيل الشريف اللى مفيش زيه , والإمتيازات اللى كانت عنده هذه كانت فى وقت من الأوقات معوقا ومعطلا لتلمذته للسيد المسيح وأن تلمذته هذه تكون كاملة وظاهرة وحقيقية , إذا الإمتيازات اللى كانت عنده كانت بتعطله لأنه كان خايف أنها تضيع منه لو أظهر تلمذته للسيد المسيح لكن الصليب حرره من هذا الخوف , ودى حاجة عجيبة جدا , يعنى الصليب حرره من كل الحواجز اللى وقفت قدامه ومنعته أنه يظهر تلمذته للسيد المسيح , وهو غنى لأن مقبرته كانت فى بستان , وإذا كان عامل مدفنه فى بستان فماذا عن بيته اللى ساكن فيه ده يبقى أيه ؟ علشان تشوفوا مدى غناه , ولكن غنى يوسف الرامى كان من نوع حلو جدا فهو كان يمتلك الثروة , ولم تكن الثروة تمتلكه ولم يكن عبد للثروة ولم يكن عبد لغناه , والدليل على كده أنه كان بيشرك الآخرين فيما له , فهو أشرك السيد المسيح فى اللى ليه وأعطاه مكانه وهو كان القبر ده لنفسه ولكن أعطاه للسيد المسيح لأنه ماكانش مستعبد لممتلكاته , وكلمة شريف تعنى أنه من سادة القوم أو من علياء القوم أو من نبلاء القوم , وكان شريف فى مظهره وسلوكه , ولذلك بيقول معلمنا لوقا أنه لم يكن موافقا لهم على رأيهم أنهم يموتوا السيد المسيح  أو لمجمع السنهدريم لأنه كان مشير التى تعنى أنه كان عضو من أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم أو السلطة الحاكمة لليهود ولذلك لم يكن موافقا لهم على رأيهم أنهم يموتوا السيد المسيح , لكن بالرغم من إعتراضه لكن إعتراضه هذا لم يقوله علنا ولم ينطق بيه وممكن يكون سكت ولم يبدى رأيه علانية عن أن السيد المسيح غير مذنب , وممكن يكون غاب عن الإجتماع ةقال لن اذهب ولكن لم يظهر إعتراضه , وكان تلميذ للسيد المسيح وصحيح ما كانش راضى عن أعمال مجلس السنهدريم لكن لم يعمل شيئا , فيوسف الرامى كان رجلا بمعنى الكلمة والراجل هو الذى يظهر فى المواقف الصعبة وهو ده اللى شفناه منه أنه فى الوقت الصعب فعلا ظهر , وكلمة صالح يعنى خيّر ومعطى ويعطى خيرا , وبارا يعنى بلا لوم أو محدش كان يقدر يمسك عليه عيبة , ولكن صفته الأجمل من كل ده لما بيقول وكان هو أيضا منتظر ملكوت الله , فبالرغم من غناه ومركزه الإجتماعى والأدبى والعائلى لأنه من عائلة من أعرق العائلات لكن كان منتظر ملكوت الله , وهو عايش فهو عايش لما هو أعظم وأسمى من الواقع الحاضر اللى كل الناس بتجرى عليه , ما هو الناس بتجرى وراء المركز ووراء الفلوس ووراء العائلة ووراء الوظيفة لكن هو عاش يتطلع إلى ما هو أسمى من الواقع الحاضر , وما هو أسمى من اللى الناس عايزة تعيش فيه , حقيقى يعيش على الأرض وعنده كل متع الأرض لكن نظره ناحية السماء وملكوت الله , والحقيقة هى معادلة صعبة قوى , كيف يتمتع الإنسان بحياته على الأرض دون أن تفقده نظرته للسماء حيث حياته الأبدية , دى معادلة صعبة وأغلب الناس بتفشل فيها , وكان الرجل اللى ليه الحاسة الروحية المتطلعة دائما إلى الله اللى بتبحث عن ربنا وتمتد إلى ما وراء المنظور اللى فيه أعظم ما يتمناه الناس كله من مال ومن مركز يعنى على حسب اللفظ اللى بيتقال فى هذا الوقت أن يوسف الرامى كان من السادة لأن الشعب فى هذا الوقت كان منقسم إلى ثلاثة طبقات : 1- طبقة السادة وهم النبلاء والشرفاء والأغنياء .2- عامة الشعب وهى الطبقة اللى بتاكل لقمتها بالعافية .3- طبقة الرعاع وهم المعدمين والخدام وبيطلق عليهم الربش والشحاتين وخلافه , وهو كان من طبقة السادة ولكن بالرغم من كده ترك كل هذا من أجل السيد المسيح , ومعلمنا يوحنا بيوصفه أنه تلميذ ليسوع ولكن خفية بسبب الخوف من اليهود , وهناك أيضا نوعان من الناس :1- ناس طبعها الجراءة والإندفاع أو الصوت العالى زى بطرس الرسول اللى كان مندفع وأعلن تلمذته اللى كانت واضحة وظاهرة جدا . 2- ناس تانية طبعها هادى وساكت وإيقاعها بطىء ومتروية زى يوسف الرامى اللى كانت تلمذته خفية , وياترى أى نوع بيفضله السيد المسيح ؟ واضح أن السيد المسيح كان بياخد أى حد , والتلاميذ كلهم كانوا ظاهرين إلا هو ونيقوديموس كانا مختفيان ولأن نيقوديموس أتى للسيد المسيح ليلا علشان محدش يشوفه , والآن هم اللى أصبحوا ظاهرين والتلاميذ مختفين , يعنى فى زمن المعجزات كان التلاميذ ظاهرين ولكن فى زمن الألم ابتدأ يوسف ونيقوديموس هم اللى يظهروا , وصحيح ظهروا فى وقت اللى كان السيد المسيح محتاج فيه ولكن ظهروا فى وقت متأخر جدا , وهى دى المأساة بإستمرار أننا ممكن نضع الظهور لكن على قبور الذين أحببناهم , لكن عمرنا ما قدمنا ليهم الورد أو الزهرة وهم عايشين , وهى كده دايما حبنا بنعبر عنه متأخر بعد ما بيموتوا , ودايما بنكرم بعد ما بيموتوا , ولكن هو قد يكون محتاج لكلمة الشكر أو كلمة الفرح وهو عايش , ويوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس هم اللى جاؤوا متأخرين وكانا من هواة وضع الزهور على القبور لكن لم يقدموها فى الحياة ومع هذا لقد قبلهم السيد المسيح , والحقيقة الصليب كان فيه قوة هائلة جدا كاملة وعجيبة أنها تنقل الإنسان من النقيض إلى النقيض وبصورة سريعة ومباغتة وفجائية , من تلميذ خائف وأتنقل بعد الصليب إلى تلميذ ظاهر يتحدى كل الأخطار وهى دى قوة الصليب أو القوة المحولة , والصليب حررهم من الخوف وحرره من ضعف الإيمان , وهى دى العبارة التى قالها السيد المسيح (وأنا إن أرتفعت أجذب إلىّ الجميع) وبنشوف كيف جذب السيد المسيح قائد المئة وحا نتأمل فى شخصيته لاحقا , وبنشوف السيد المسيح جذب يوسف الرامى وجذب نيقوديموس بعد ما مات على الصليب , ورجع يوسف الرامى مع الناس اللى كانوا واقفين من بعيد وهم بيقرعوا صدورهم وصمم أنه ياخد الجسد فراح أشترى كتان وأرسل نيقوديموس يشترى حنوطا وطلبوا جسد يسوع من بيلاطس زى ما الأناجيل التانية وأخذه لكى يضعه فى قبره وهنا تمت نبوة أشعياء 53 (وجعل مع غنى فى موته) وكان هذا الغنى هو يوسف الرامى , ويوسف الرامى صمم وقال حيث وضع سيدى أوضع أنا أيضا معه مات من أجلى وأنا اموت معه.
رابعا: يوحنا 19: 38- 42 
38ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ، وَهُوَ تِلْمِيذُ يَسُوعَ، وَلَكِنْ خُفْيَةً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، سَأَلَ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ، فَأَذِنَ بِيلاَطُسُ. فَجَاءَ وَأَخَذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. 39وَجَاءَ أَيْضاً نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، الَّذِي أَتَى أَوَّلاً إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً، وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً. 40فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ، وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ، كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا. 41وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ، وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. 42فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيباً.

الحقيقة أن موت السيد المسيح عمل حاجة , حياة السيد المسيح لم تعملها , وهى أن موت السيد المسيح غيّر أربعة أشخاص تغييرا كليا , واول واحد كما تأملنا فى شخصيته كان اللص اليمين , وطل ما كان السيد المسيح عايش على الآرض اللص ماكانش ليه أى دعوة, ولكن فى لحظة موت السيد المسيح هذا اللص أتغير تغيير كلى خالص , وثانى واحد كان قائد المئة وأول ما مات السيد المسيح صرخ وقال حقا كان هذا أبن الله , والشخصيتين دى أتغيروا لحظة موت السيد المسيح , أما ثالث ورابع شخصية وهما موضع تأملاتنا وبيحكى عنهم القديس يوحنا وهما شخصية يوسف الرامى وشخصية نيقوديموس , وبيقول أن يوسف الرامى كان تلميذا ليسوع خفية أو فى الخفاء سرا ولم يستطيع أن يجاهر بمعرفته بالسيد المسيح فى حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض , لكن لما مات السيد المسيح جاهر بمعرفته بالسيد المسيح , ونيقوديموس نفس الوضع , وكلنا فاكرين نيقوديموس لما راح للسيد المسيح بالليل وقال له نعلم أنك من عند الله وقعد يسأله إزاى يتولد الإنسان وقال له يدخل بطن أمه مرة تانية , لكن كان بيروح للسيد المسيح بالليل مستخبى , لكن فى اللحظة اللى مات فيها السيد المسيح , هم الأثنين أعلنوا علاقتهم بالسيد المسيح فى وقت دقيق جدا حتى أن التلاميذ اللى كانوا مشهورين أنهم قاعدين مع السيد المسيح , كانوا فى هذا الوقت تركوا السيد المسيح وأستخبوا , فيتجرأ يوسف الرامى فى هذا الوقت ويروح لبيلاطس ويطلب جسد يسوع وبعدين يكفّنوا هذا الجسد بعد ما ينزلوه من على الصليب قدام الجموع اللى كانت موجودة والكهنة يعرفوا علنا أن يوسف ونيقوديموس هما اللى أهتموا بجسد السيد المسيح والأثنين كانوا أعضاء فى مجلس السنهدريم , وليس فقط أنهم كانوا معرضين أن يفقدوا مراكزهم وممتلكاتهم وإمتيازاتهم ولكن أيضا كانوا معرضين لأن يحكم عليهم بالموت مع هذا الذى أعلنوا له هذا الولاء , بالرغم أن بطرس استخبى وبرغم أن كل التلاميذ تركوه إلا أن موت السيد المسيح غيّر فى لحظة يوسف الرامى وغّيّر نيقوديموس وأعلنوا كده قدام الكل وبدون اى خوف أنهم تابعين للسيد المسيح وأهتموا بهذا الجسد لكى ما يكفنوه بل كمان يوسف الرامى يعطى مكانه للسيد المسيح فى القبر , إذا موت السيد المسيح صنع ما لم تصنعه حياة السيد المسيح وغيّرت يوسف ونيقوديموس , لأن السيد المسيح سبق وقال ( وأنا إن أرتفعت أجذب إلىّ الجميع ) والحقيقة شخصية يوسف الرامى وشخصية نيقوديموس من الشخصيات العجيبة جدا التى تعطينا أمل كبير جدا جدا جدا , إن مهما إن كانت محبتى للسيد المسيح ضعيفة فى وقت من الأوقات لكن لو هذه المحبة صادقة فتأكد أنها ستعلن بمنتهى الوضوح فى الوقت المناسب حتى لو كانت علاقتى بالسيد المسيح علاقة خفية مستخبية وضعيفة , والحقيقة يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس لم يروا معجزات ولا رافقوا السيد المسيح على جبل التجلّى ولا أقام موتى أمامهم , وكانت كل الناس تظن أنهم بعاد أو يعرفوه كده من بعيد لبعيد لكن سبقوا الكل فى أنهم يقربوا من شخص السيد المسيح وهذه هى الحاجة العجيبة التى سنفاجأ بيها أننا قد نظن فى بعض الأشخاص ونقول أه فلان ده بييجى الكنيسة كثيرا وبيخدم وبيوعظ ده أكيد قريب من السيد المسيح , وفلان التانى ده يعنى مش بنشوفه كثيرا ونعتقد أنه ليس قريب من ربنا , ولكن سنفاجأ ان فلان هذا الذى لا نراه كثيرا والذى لانعطيه أى اهمية أنه اقرب كثيرا جدا ويصنع أعظم بكثير جدا من الذين يدّعون أنهم بالقرب من شخص السيد المسيح . والحقيقة وأحنا قدام هاتان الشخصيتان وكما ذكرنا أن نفس الموت الذى شتت التلاميذ وفرق التلاميذ عن السيد المسيح هو هو الذى جمع هاذان الإثنان من أجل خدمة السيد المسيح وهو مائت , فموت السيد المسيح جذب نيقوديموس وجذب يوسف الرامى والحقيقة لو جمعنا الحاجات اللى أتقالت عن يوسف الرامى فى الأربعة أناجيل بنشوف أن كل بشير من البشيرين الأربعة قد وصف يوسف الرامى بكلمة معينة 1- معلمنا متى بيقول عن يوسف الرامى (وكان رجلا غنيا) وكأن يوسف ليس فقط غنيا فى المادة ولكن ايضا غنيا فى الحب وغنيا فى الجراءة والقديس متى لأنه كتب أنجيله لليهود كان بيقصد حاجة بكلمة وكان يوسف رجلا غنيا وكما قلت أن فى سفر أشعياء أصحاح 53: 9   أنه جعل قبره مع الأغنياء وكأن متى وهو بيكتب إنجيله لليهود وبيوصف لهم يوسف الرامى بأنه غنى فهو عايز يقول لذهنهم أفتكروا الآيات اللى جائت فى أشعياء 53: 5- 9 5وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 6كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 7ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 8مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 9وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. ان هذا الذى جعل مع الأغنياء قبره هو الذى تمت فيه النبوات اللى جائت فى سفر أشعياء , 2- معلمنا مرقس لما بيتكلم عن يوسف الرامى يعطيه عدة ألقاب وبيقول عليه (مشيرا , شريفا , منتظرا لملكوت الله , تجاسر وطلب من بيلاطس جسد يسوع ) وبقوله مشير شريف يعنى ذو مقام عالى ورتبة عالية لأن يوسف كان من أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم وكلمة مشيرا تعنى بوليوتيس باليونانية
Βουλευτής bouleutēs; an adviser, that is, (specifically) a councillor or member of the Jewish Sanhedrim: - counsellor.​ وكان ليه مكانة مرموقة جدا فى المجتمع اليهودى , ولكن مرقس بيقول أيضا منتظر ملكوت الله , طيب يعنى أيه ؟ يعنى كان بيترقب مجىء هذا الملكوت وهذا واضح من أنجيل لوقا بعاليه 18: 15- 30 لو صح أن هذه الشخصية هى شخصية يوسف الرامى, وفى اللحظة التى رفع فيها السيد المسيح على الصليب تم إعلان هذا الملكوت ليوسف الرامى فبسرعة جرى وأخذ جسد السيد المسيح , ولكن مرقس لأنه كتب انجيله للرومان الذين بيشتهروا بالقوة والعنف فوصف يوسف الرامى بأنه كان متجاسرا يعنى جرىء وقوى , وهو هنا بيقدم شخصية يوسف الرامى كشخصية قوية تجاسرت ولم يهمها بيلاطس ولم يهمها رؤساء الكهنة ولم يهمها آراء مجمع السنهدريم , ولم يخاف على مستقبله ولم يخاف على حاضره أنهم ممكن يطردوه أو ممكن يصلبوه أيضا مع السيد المسيح وكما ذكرنا أنه مضى حزينا لأنه كان غنيا جدا , والمال هنا لا يعنى العملة النقدية ولكن تعنى الممتلكات وهى بمعنى  possessions أى الممتلكات سواء مال أو عقارات أو أراضى أو مناصب قد تعوقه عن ملكوت السموات , ولكن نجد هنا أنه تجاسر وظهر فى قوة أنه يقف أنه يقف بجوار هذا الجسد المائت , 3- معلمنا لوقا , لما جاء يوصف يوسف الرامى ونحن نعلم أن لوقا كتب أنجيله لليونانيين الذين قد إشتهروا بالإنسانية وبالحكمة وبالفلسفة بيقول عنه ( مشيرا ورجلا صالحا بارا ولم يكن موافقا لرأيهم أومجمع السنهدريم ) وهو هنا اظهر الجانب الإنسانى اللى كان فى يوسف الرامى أنه صالحا وبارا لأن اليونانيين بيحبوا الإنسانية والرقى والحضارة فقدم له صورة يوسف الرامى أو ذلك الإنسان الرقيق المملوء برا واللى مملوء صلاح , 4- معلمنا يوحنا لما قدم يوسف الرامى وصفه بأنه (تلميذ يسوع) يعنى كلمة واحدة فقط صغيرة لكن فيها من المعانى الكثيرة كأن أعظم شرف وأعظم تقدير لهذا الإنسان أنه كان تلميذا ليسوع , وهذه هى الأربعة أوصاف التى وصفوها بيه البشيرين الأربعة 1- غنى لكى تطبق عليه نبوة أشعياء , 2- مشير شريف منتظر ملكوت الله متجاسرا ,3- مشيرا وصالحا ورجلا بارا ولم يكن موافقا لرأيهم (مجمع السنهدريم) بقتل السيد المسيح , 4- تلميذ ليسوع , وصحيح أن معلمنا يوحنا بيقول أنه تلميذ ولكن ! وأه من لكن دى (خفية بسبب الخوف من اليهود) لأن معلمنا يوحنا كان أتكلم قبل كده عن الذين آمنوا بالسيد المسيح وصدقوه ولكن خافوا يعلنوا إيمانهم ويقول يوحنا 13: 42- 43 42وَلَكِنْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَيْضاً، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمْ يَعْتَرِفُوا بِهِ، لِئَلاَّ يَصِيرُوا خَارِجَ الْمَجْمَعِ، 43لأَنَّهُمْ أَحَبُّوا مَجْدَ النَّاسِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ. لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله  والرؤساء منهم يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس , وياما ناس عندها إيمان بالسيد المسيح ولكن لأنها بتطلب مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله لا تعلن هذا الإيمان , فبسبب الخوف يوسف الرامى لم يظهر فى حياة السيد المسيح أن هو تلميذ أو علامات التلمذة لكن كان بيحب السيد المسيح وكان بيقبل تعليم السيد المسيح ولكن خفية بسبب الخوف ويصير مطرودا زى ما عملوا فى المولود أعمى اللى السيد المسيح فتح له عينيه اللى هم طردوه خارج المجمع , لكن الحاجة الجميلة يا إما التلمذة تقتل الخوف , يا إما الخوف يموت التلمذة , ويا إما حياة التلمذة الحقيقية تنتصر على الخوف ويعلن إنتصار التلمذة زى ما عمل يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس , أو إما الخوف لو ظل مستمرا فى حياتهم يقضى على التلمذة للسيد المسيح وبعدين يضطروا أن يوافقوا على أى شىء حتى لو كان غلط , وإذا ظل الإنسان يطلب مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله ويخاف من آراء الناس أكثر من آراء الله , ويهتم أنه يكسب ويحابى الناس أكثر من أنه يكسب ربنا , فالموضوع لن يستطيع الإستمرار فحاجة من إثنين 1- حياة التلمذة تنتصر جواه وتموت الخوف ويعلن مسيحه أو2- تلمذته للسيد المسيح تنتهى بسبب الخوف , لكن مش ممكن الوضع يستمر فى الخفاء أو خفية , ولكن بنشوف فى يوسف الرامى أن التلمذة أنتصرت وقتلت الخوف وقضت على الخوف , والعجيب وفى وقت عجيب جدا أنتصرت على الخوف , ولم تنتصر على الخوف وقت قيامة السيد المسيح ولكن فى الوقت الذى ظهر فيه السيد المسيح فى منتهى الضعف , وعلشان كده إيمان يوسف الرامى هذا كان إيمان عجيب جدا واللى قدر يسنده وينفعه الكلمة التى قالها مرقس الرسول أنه كان منتظرا ملكوت الله وإنه كان بيترقب مجىء هذا الملكوت وكان بيتابع العلامات والنبوات والآيات والكلام اللى بيقوله السيد المسيح , فصدق وآمن فى اللحظة اللى فيها التلميذ الذى رأى مجد السيد المسيح ومعجزاته أنكر , وأيضا فى اللحظة اللى فيها كل التلاميذ تركوا السيد المسيح وتخلّوا عنه لأن التلاميذ فى هذه اللحظة لم يكونوا منتظرين الملكوت وكان الملكوت فى ذهنهم أن واحد يجلس عن يمينه وواحد يجلس عن شماله ويبقوا رؤساء وزراء ووزراء ومنهم يهوذا اللى أفتكر أنه حايكون وزيرا للمالية فى ملك السيد المسيح أو فى البلاط الملكى , لكن يوسف الرامى كان عنده رؤية حقيقية بالملكوت وهذا الذى تكلم عنهم معلمنا لوقا فى الإصحاح الأول لما تكلم عن سمعان الشيخ وعن حنة النبية وقال عليهم أنهم كانوا منتظرين ملكوت الله , لكن على أى حال يوسف الرامى يعطينا رجاء عظيم جدا أن مهما أن كان فى أى وقت من الأوقات محبتنا لربنا ضعيفة ومش قادرين نظهرها ومش قادرين نعلنها إلا أن يوسف الرامى بيقول لنا ان فى وقت من الأوقات هذه المحبة رائحتها ستفوح وستعطر العالم كله , وإن هذه المحبة ستعلن بقوة بالرغم من الظروف الصعبة التى أعلنت فيها , وعلشان كده أن كنا فى بعض الأحيان بنشعر باليأس فى الطريق الروحى وأن احنا مش عارفين نحب ربنا ومش قادرين نحب ربنا ومش قادرين نعبّر عن هذا الحب ومش قادرين نقدم لربنا حاجة تفرحه , فطول ما جواك فعلا تلمذة حقيقية لشخص السيد المسيح تأد أن هذا الحب سيعلن فى وقت معين وسيعلن بمنتهى القوة حتى لو كانت الظروف كلها حواليك بتقول أنه مش ممكن يعلن فى هذه الظروف , ولذلك يوسف الرامى خاطر بحياته وبمركزه وبممتلكاته ومعرضا نفسه للخطر فى أنه يعلن أنه يلتصق بهذا المصلوب وأن هو تابع لهذا المصلوب اللى الكل رفض أن يعلن تبعيته ليه فى هذا الوقت , وأيضا فى نفس الوقت يوسف الرامى بيورينا أن ياما فى ناس لم يكن ممكنا أن نفتكر أو أن نظن أنهم ممكن يكون ليهم عمل حلو فى الكنيسة وعمل حلو مع ربنا , يعنى بواقع الأمر كده اللى بيشوف وينظر للأمور اللى حصلت يقول أه يوحنا ممكن يكون ليه شنة ورنة وبطرس ممكن يكون ليه مركز فى الكنيسة وممكن يكون ليه عمل مع السيد المسيح , ويعقوب ممكن يكون ليه , لكن يوسف الرامى التلميذ الخائف الخفى فى هذا الوقت يظهر ولذلك يا أحبائى أياكم أن تحتقروا أحد فى كنيسة السيد المسيح , لأن يمكن اللى بييجى متخفى ويمكن اللى مش ظاهر ومش واضح ومالوش عمل بارز فى الكنيسة سيسبقنا بمراحل كثيرة جدا جدا جدا فى خدمة السيد المسيح , وعايز أقول أن يوسف الرامى هذا بواسطته عرفنا أحنا وعرف التلاميذ نفسهم الأمور الخفية اللى من غير يوسف الرامى ماكانش حد ممكن يعرفها , يعنى هم عرفوا منين الأحاديث اللى دارت بين مجلس السنهدريم لما كانوا بيحاكموا السيد المسيح وطبعا محدش من التلاميذ كان حاضر , فمفيش غير يوسف الرامى هو اللى قال لهم , وأيضا مين اللى حكى عن تكفين السيد المسيح والتجهيزات اللى حصلت طبعا يوسف الرامى هو اللى حكى ’ ةعلشان كده بواسطته عرف التلاميذ أمور كثيرة جدا من الحاجات اللى حصلت للسيد المسيح , وماكانوش ممكن يعرفوها لأن محدش منهم كان حاضر غيره فى هذا الوقت , وكأن السيد المسيح ظل محتفظا بهذا التلميذ فى الخفاء وفى السر لوقت معين يظهر فيه تلمذته وكان هذا الوقت اللى كل الناس بتقول أنه مش مناسب كان هو الوقت الوحيد المناسب بالنسبة للسيد المسيح لأننا كما نعلم أن السيد المسيح مات فى أورشليم بينما كل تلاميذ السيد المسيح كانوا من الجليل وأيضا كانوا فقراء فمين اللى حايشترى الأكفان ومين اللى حايوضب القبر , فهم كلهم فقراء وكما غرباء , وماكانش فى غير يهوذا الأسخريوطى هو الذى كان من اليهودية وقريب من أورشليم , ويهوذا هو الوحيد الذى سلّم السيد المسيح للموت , فمين اللى كان سيهتم بهذا الجسد وكلهم صيادين بسطاء ولا كان يقدروا يشتروا كفن ولا أطياب ولا يكون عندهم مقبرة لأنهم كلهم غرباء وحتى لما أحب السيد المسيح يأكل الفصح قعدوا يبحثوا لحد ما وجدوا مرقس ولم يكن عندهم علّيه ياكلوا فيها الفصح فى أورشليم ولكن السيد المسيح ليه توقيتات معينة يظهر فيها كل إنسان ويعلن خدمة كل إنسان فى الوقت المعين , وهذا الوقت بيكون هو أحلى وقت وأحسن وقت وهو الوقت المناسب فعلا , فكان يوسف الرامى هو اللى أهتم بهذا الجسد وبشراء الأكفان وبتجهيز المقبرة وصحيح أحنا فرحانين بيوسف الرامى , وهو الذى أعطانا أمل كبير أن مهما أن كانت محبتنا ضعيفة للسيد المسيح إلا انها ستعلن بقوة فى وقت معيّن وإن مهما أن كنا غير ظاهرين لكن خفائنا الله سيظهره فى وقت معيّن , ولكن أيضا حاجة تحزّ فى قلب السيد المسيح ودى مش من يوسف الرامى فقط ولكن مننا كلنا وما أعرفش ليه بعد ما الواحد يموت تكتر الكرونات وباقات الورد التى بتوضع على قبره بينما لو أن فى وردة واحدة فقط أتقدمت له فى حياته لكان يبقى معناها أحلى ألف مرة من كرونات الورد التى توضع على قبر الميت , يعنى وردة واحدة بسيطة أو تكريم صغير فى الحياة أفضل كثيرا من تكريم قد كده ولكن فى بعد الموت , ويمكن كلمة شكر واحدة صغيرة تسعد قلب الإنسان بمراحل كثيرة أكثر من إلقاء خطب ومرثاة عظيمة بعد ما يموت , ولكن حانعمل أيه هى عادة الإنسان كده ما بيعرفش قيمة اللى معاه إلا بعد ما بيفقده , وعلشان كده وردة واحدة فى الحياة كانت أفضل بكثير جدا من كرونات تلقى على جسد ميت , والحقيقة ده اللى بتقوله الترنيمة الجميلة مريم وحدها قد فازت بالنيشان وطيب المريمات فاته الأوان يعنى مريم أخت لعازر هى اللى فازت بالنيشان لأنها قدمت الطيب والسيد المسيح عايش وحى ولذلك السيد المسيح قال حيثما يكرز بالإنجيل يخبر بما صنعته تذكارا لها , ولكن باقى المريمات كانوا فى منتهى الخيبة رايحين يطيبوا جسد ميت فلم يجدوه والفرصة فاتت , وعلشان كده فى الترنيمة بنقول لربنا دعنى أكرم أسمك وأرفعه الآن لئلا تمضى الفرصة وينتهى الزمان .والحقيقة يوسف الرامى بيعيد ذاكرتنا إلى سفر التكوين فى إصحاح 50 بنشوف يوسف الصديق وهو بيحنط أبوه يعقوب لأننا نعلم أن يعقوب أبو الاباء مات فى أرض مصر وكان يوسف الرجل الثانى فى أرض مصر وعمل مناحة كبيرة على يعقوب وحنطه ودخل كفنه , ولكن يوسف العهد الجديد نراه يحنط إسرائيل الجديد , وإسرائيل القديم هو يعقوب ويوسف القديم هو يوسف الصديق , ولكن فى العهد الجديد إسرائيل الجديد هو شخص السيد المسيح , ويوسف الرامى هو يوسف الجديد الذى أهتم بهذا الجسد , ويضعه فى قبره الذى نحته , كما وضع يوسف الصديق يعقوب فى القبر الذى نحته له , والحاجة اللطيفة أيضا أن السيد المسيح لما أتولد اللى أهتم بيه فى ميلاده هو يوسف النجار , واللى أهتم بيه فى موته أيضا يوسف ولكن يوسف الرامى , وظل أسم يوسف ملازق لميلاد السيد المسيح ولموته , ويوسف الرامى اعطى مكانه للسيد المسيح لأن هذا القبر كان أصلا يوسف الرامى كان عامله ليه ولحد دلوقتى فى القدس بجانب قبر السيد المسيح وفى نفس المغارة قبر يوسف الرامى اللى مازال موجودا لحد دلوقتى , والحاجة اللطيفة أن يوسف أعطى مكانه الموت , فقام السيد المسيح أعطى مكانه ليوسف فى القيامة , يعنى عملوا مبادلة يوسف أعطاه قبره والسيد المسيح أعطاه قيامته , وجاز يوسف الرامى إختبار القيامة وشعر بقيامة السيد المسيح , وأذا كنتم عارفين التقليد الكنسى أن يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس وهم بيكفنوا السيد المسيح صرخوا بالتسبحة المثلثة قدوس الله قدوس القوى قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت وهى المديحة اللى بنقولها فى ليلة سبت الفرح والسيد المسيح فى القبر( اجيوس اثاناتوس ناى نان) أو قدوس الذى لا يموت , فيوسف تلامس مع القيامة لكن كان بيشترك معاه شخصية أخرى وهى نيقوديموس وكأنهم قسموا العمل ما بينهم وبين بعض لأن الوقت كان قد أزف وتبقت لحظات قليلة على إنقضاء يوم الجمعة وبداية يوم السبت , فقام بتقسيم الخطة ما بينه وما بين نيقوديموس , فيوسف الرامى يتوجه لبيلاطس لكى ما يطلب الجسد ويشترى أكفان ونيقوديموس يتوجه لكى ما يشترى الحنوط ويتقابلوا هم الأثنين مرة تانية عند الصليب وينزلوا هذا الجسد فى لحظة غروب الشمس ويشترك نيقوديموس مع يوسف الرامى فى دفن السيد المسيح , يوسف الرامى أعد المقبرة وأشترى الأكفان وطلب الجسد من بيلاطس اللى أعطاه هذا الجسد , والحاجة العجيبة أننا نشوف إن بيلاطس فى هذه اللحظات كانت كل قراراته أن كل واحد يقول له حاجة كان بيعملها و رؤساء الكهنة كمان شوية يقولوا له نختم القبر فيقول لهم أختموا زى ما يوسف قال له عايز الجسد قال له خذ الجسد وما بقاش عارف يعمل أيه وهو عايز ينهى الموضوع بسرعة , وقالوا نكسر السيقان فقال كسّروا السيقان , فهو أعطى هذا الجسد ليوسف الرامى وجاء أيضا نيقوديموس الذى أتى أولا إلى يسوع وكأن يوحنا عايز يعيد ذهننا للإصحاح الثالث من إنجيله المذكور بعاليه أو لقصة لقاء  نيقوديموس مع السيد المسيح لما جاء إليه ليلا وسأله عن الولادة بالماء والروح , والسيد المسيح أعطاه علامة معينة وهى اللى جعلت نيقوديموس يظهر فى الوقت اللى كل الناس فيه أختفت وهو أيضا كان عنده خطورة لأنه من أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم وحاول أن يدافع عن السيد المسيح من قبل فى الإصحاح السابع 50- 53 50 قَالَ لَهُمْ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ لَيْلاً، وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ: 51«أَلَعَلَّ نَامُوسَنَا يَدِينُ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ أَوَّلاً وَيَعْرِفْ مَاذَا فَعَلَ؟» 52 أَجَابُوا وَقَالوُا لَهُ: «أَلَعَلَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ؟ فَتِّشْ وَانْظُرْ! إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُمْ نَبِيٌّ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ». 53فَمَضَى كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.وقال لهم إزاى أنتم عايزين تحكموا على واحد من غير ما تسمعوا منه هو بيقول أيه يعنى حاول يدافع عن السيد المسيح , لكن فى الحديث اللى أجراه السيد المسيح فى يوحنا الإصحاح الثالث أعطاه علامة معينة جعلته يدوس على كل حاجة ولا يخاف على نفسه ولا على ممتلكاته ولا على مستقبله ولا على مكانته ويروح ويعلن هو أيضا إلتصاقه بهذا الجسد المصلوب المائت وهذه العلامة هى14«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَان، 15لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.  ولما شاف السيد المسيح أترفع على خشبة الصليب قال بس هو ده الله لأن السيد المسيح حكى له هذه الحكاية من زمان فى بداية خدمته من ثلاثة سنوات , ولكنه أخذ هذه العلامة وهو مش فاهمها يعنى أيه كما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع أبن الإنسان ؟ فقال بس هو ده بقى المسيا المنتظر وعلشان كده جرى فى اللحظة اللى كل الناس أستخبت فيها وأعلن إلتصاقه بهذا المصلوب المائت ولم يخاف من أى حاجة بل كان مستعدا أن يخاطر بكل حاجة من أجل هذا المصلوب المائت , فراح نيقوديموس وأتى وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة منة , والكمية دى كبيرة وقدروها بحوالى 36 كيلوجرام  وهذه هى الأطياب اللى حايدهنوا بيها السيد المسيح ويكفنوا بيها السيد المسيح والحقيقة بنجد نبوة جميلة فى مزمور 45: 8 8كُلُّ ثِيَابِكَ مُرٌّ وَعُودٌ وَسَلِيخَةٌ. مِنْ قُصُورِ الْعَاجِ سَرَّتْكَ الأَوْتَارُ.مر وعود وسليخة , وهذا هو اللحن الجميل اللى بنسمع الشمامسة بيرتلوه فى صلاة الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة وبيقولوا كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور قضيب الإستقامة قضيب ملكك كل ثيابك مر وعود وسليخة , والمر بالقبطى وباليونانى يعنى سميرنا , فصار المر مرتبط بشخص السيد المسيح أثناء الولادة لما قدم له المجوس مر وأيضا أثناء الموت أحضر له نيقوديموس مر , وفى سفر الخروج إصحاح 30 بيقول أن من ضمن مكونات زيت المسحة التى كان يمسح بيها رئيس الكهنة والتى كانت تدشن بيها كل أوانى خيمة الإجتماع كان المر , وكان من ضمن تركيبة اللبان و البخور العطر كان المر, أما العود فهو نوع أيضا من الأطياب ونوع هذه الأطياب ثمين مش يعنى بيتوزن بالجرام أو الكيلو أو الباوند لأ لأنه ثمين بيتوزن بميزان الذهب يعنى بأدق شىء لأنه بيعطى رائحة نفاذة جميلة جدا وكما بتقعد لفترة طويلة لأو تبقى لزمن طويل , وعلشان كده العود يعتبر من الأطياب الفاخرة , وفى الكتاب المقدس للحقيقة فى آية جميلة بتتكلم عن العود فى سفر العدد 24: 5- 6 5مَا أَحْسَنَ خِيَامَكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ! 6كَأَوْدِيَةٍ مُمْتَدَّةٍ. كَجَنَّاتٍ عَلى نَهْرٍ. كَشَجَرَاتِ عُودٍ غَرَسَهَا الرَّبُّ. كَأَرْزَاتٍ عَلى مِيَاهٍ. لما بلعام بن بعور نطق بالبركة التى وضعها ربنا فى فمه تجاه شعب إسرائيل , وهو أتكلم عن شعب الله أن رائحته جميلة ودائمة وتبقى إلى الأبد وقال عنهم أنهم كشجرات عود غرسها ربنا, وعلشان كده هذا الغرس يدوم وهذا ما قاله ربنا على لسانه أن الله لا يمكن أن يرفض شعبه , ونيقوديموس أحضر مزيج هذه الأطياب حوالى مئة منة من مر وعود وكلنا عارفين أن الكنيسة أخذت الحنوط الذى كان على الأكفان التى كانت ملفوفة على جسد السيد المسيح وصنعت منها زيت الميرون , وهو بنستخدمه بعد ما أى واحد بيتعمد فيقوم الكاهن بدهنه بزيت الميرون 36 رشم وهو بيسمى سر التثبيت وحلول الروح القدس , وزيت الميرون معمول من الأطياب التى كانت متكفن بيها السيد المسيح فجمعوها ووضعوا عليها زيت الزيتون وصارت ذخيرة حية فى الكنيسة , وكل قبل ما تخلص لازم البطرك يعمل طبيخ الميرون ويجدد هذه الذخيرة بأنه يضع من الذخيرة القديمة ويصنع منها بصلوات وبطقس معين فى أسبوع الآلام علشان يطلع منها الذخيرة الجديدة وكأن هذه الأطياب أو هذه المسحة كانت مسحة القيامة التى مسح بيها السيد المسيح للجسد اللى مات واللى قام بيه السيد المسيح , وعلشان كده لازم ناخد بالنا من هذا المعنى أن كل واحد فينا لما أتعمد مات مع السيد المسيح ولما خرج من مياة المعمودية أتمسح بالميرون يعنى أخذ مسحة القيامة مع جسد السيد المسيح القائم فبالضبط يحصل لنا نفس اللى حصل للسيد المسيح يعنى مدفونونين معه فى جرن المعمودية حتى كام أقيم السيد المسيح نقوم نحن أيضا معه فى جدة الحياة , وكلمة جدة الحياة يعنى فى الحياة الجديدة , وكمان فى حاجة أكبر من كده أن كل واحد فينا دلوقتى عليه مسحة الميرون المتاخدة من المر والعود اللى جابهم نيقوديموس , يعنى شوفوا الخدمة اللى عملها لنا يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس قد أيه , لأن كل واحد فينا صار مختوما بمسحة القيامة , وهماالأثنان يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس اللى كانوا خايفين اللى لم يكن أحد يقدر يظن أن ممكن فى يوم من الأيام أنهم يعملوا عمل أو يظهروا محبتهم أو تبعيتهم للسيد المسيح , بل لقد صار الآن كل المسيحيين مدشنين بختم الميرون اللى جابوه يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس , ولمعلوماتكم أن مفيش كنيسة من الكنايس التقليدية الرسولية فى جميع أنحاء العالم توجد إلا ويكون فيها زيت الميرون أو الختم الذى يختم المسيحيين , وطبعا البروتستانت ماعندهومش , وعلشان كده بهذا الميرون أصبح لينا شركة مع ربنا فى موته وفى قيامته , وبنمسح بهذا الزيت وبهذه الأطياب اللى كانت على جسد السيد المسيح , وكما اخذنا مسحة الموت نأخذ مسحة القيامة , ونفس الجسد اللى مات هو نفس الجسد اللى قام وعلشان كده لما بولس الرسول بيقول التعبير الجميل (لأننا رائحة المسيح الزكية) يعنى أحنا رائحة السيد المسيح , وكما للعود رائحة زكية تبقى وتدوم فنحن رائحة السيد المسيح لأننا مسحنا بالمسحة التى مسح بها السيد المسيح عند تكفين جسده بها , وأيضا هذا المكان الذى قاموا بتكفين السيد المسيح فيه بالأطياب مازال موجود لحد دلوقتى فى أورشليم فى مدخل كنيسة القيامة أمام القبر المقدس ومعمول بقطعة رخام وفيه الئر اللى أخذوا منه المياه علشان يغسّلوا جسد السيد المسيح بيه ومشعلين قناديل من الزيت بإستمرار فوق هذا المكان كتذكار لهذا الميرون , لكن أولئك الذين صنعوا هذه الخدمة وتعالوا نتخيل وهم حاملين السيد المسيح وهم عمالين يغسّلوه وعمالين يلفوه بالأكفان ويطيبوا الجسد بهذه الأطياب , وبنشوف عظمة العمل اللى عملوه هؤلاء اللى كانوا فى الأول كانوا خايفين وما يقابلوش السيد المسيح إلا خفية بسبب الخوف من اليهود , وتخيلوا يوسف ونيقوديموس وهم يحملان هذا الجسد , وهم بيحملوا الذى يحمل المسكونة كلها على كتفه , وبعد ما أنزلوه ذلك الذى كان معلقا على خشبة وهو الذى يعلق الأرض كلها على لا شىء كما يقول أيوب , يعنى ربنا هذا علقوه على خشبة بينما فى واقع الأمر هو اللى معلق الكون هذا على لا شىء , وأيه اللى ماسك الأرض وأيه اللى مثبت الأرض وأيه اللى معلق الأرض , كنز الحياة حملوه ميتا وأسندوا الراس بأيديهم تلك الرأس التى تسند الأكوان كلها , وأغمضوا العينين كما هى عادة تكفين أى واحد بيغلقوا عينيه , وهم أغمضوا عينين الذى عيناه ترى كل كائن حى , ويقفلوا الفم ويربطوه بمنديل , فهم أغلقوا الفم التى تجرى منه كلمة الحياة اللى من غيرها مفيش إنسان يحيا , يحيا بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله , طيبوا الجسد وهو منبع الطيب , ولفوا الذراع وهى الذراع العالية الرفيعة التى تصنع آيات وعجائب , وكفنوه بأكفان وبكتان وهو الملتحف بالنور أو كما يقول المزمور 104: 2 2اللاَّبِسُ النُّورَ كَثَوْبٍ الْبَاسِطُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَشُقَّةٍ. اللابس النور كثوب , وكفنوه بالدموع وهو مصدر الفرح والإبتهاج , وإذا كنتم تخيلتم مشاعر الأم العذراء مريم وهى ترى هذا المنظر مع المريمات الأخريات , لكن عظمة العمل اللى عمله يوسف الرامى مع نيقوديموس لم يقم به اى احد من هؤلاء الرسل حتى يوحنا , وإن كان يوحنا بيحكى اللى حصل لكن لم يذكر أن هو أشترك فى هذا العمل , وهؤلاء اللى فى يوم من الأيام جاءوا خفية بسبب الخوف من اليهود , واليهود أتعلموا عملية التحنيط والتكفين من المصريين لأنهم عاشوا فى أرض مصر 400 سنة إلا أن فى حاجة واحدة فقط بتختلف فى تكفين اليهود عن تكفين المصريين , فالمصريين لما بيكفنوا المومياء لازم ينزعوا أحشائها أو كل ما هو فى الداخل ينزعوه , لكن اليهود ماكانوش بينزعوا أى حاجة من الجسم , والمصريين كان عندهم فكرة الخلود وأن النفس ستأتى وترجع وتعود مرة تانية وتدخل فى الأجساد وستأتى بأحشاء جديدة بتكوين جديد , لكن التكفين عند اليهود هو مجرد إكرام للجسد فقط  وعلشان كده ماكانوش بينزعوا منه أى شىء , ولذلك قال يوحنا كفنوه كما لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا , والقديس يوحنا فى لفتة جميلة يعود بذهننا لكلمة البستان , وإذا كان آجم الأول فقد وجوده فى البستان بسبب الخطية , وآدم الثانى أو السيد المسيح أعاد لينا الحياة أيضا فى البستان اللى فقدناه , والقديس يوحنا لما بيقول وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. عايز يركز على كلمة معينة وهى أن الذى قام ليس أحد آخر لأن ماكانش فى حد فى القبر غير السيد المسيح وأن الذى قام هو السيد المسيح نفسه , وإذا كان السيد المسيح دخل إلى الموت بطريقة جديدة تختلف عن كل اللى دخلوا الموت قبل كده لأن السيد المسيح هو أول واحد يدخل الموت بإرادته بأن ينكس الرأس ثم يسلم الروح ويعلن انه يا ابتاه فى يديك استودع روحى , وهو أول واحد يموت ويوضع فى أيدين الآب وليس فى أيدين قوات الجحيم والظلمة , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح أعطانا إجابة لسؤال بدون كلمة ربما , يعنى لو فى أى حد سأل ربنا موجود أو مش موجود , ولو فى حد متشكك فسيقول ربما , وسؤال فى حياة أبدية أو مفيش حياة أبدية الأجابة قد تكون ربما , والناس كلها بتستخدم كلمة ربما عند الشك , ولكن السؤال الوحيد الذى إجابته الحتمية نعم ولا يوجد فيه ربما هو أنت ستموت أو مش حاتموت , فهى الحاجة الوحيدة التى لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يقول فيها ربما لأنه حايموت حتما وهذه الحتمية صعبة أن الكل لازم يموت , اللى أنكروا الحياة الأخرى واللى أنكروا وجود الله واللى أنكروا الحياة الأبدية والى أنكروا الملائكة ماشى ولكن الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ما يقدروش ينكروها هى أن الكل سيموت وهذا هو السؤال الوحيد الأكيد ولكن السيد المسيح هو الذى أعطى أيضا الإجابة الوحيدة لهذا السؤال , وإذا كان فى حتمية للموت وقف قدامها الإنسان عاجز ففى إمكانية القيامة اللى السيد المسيح عملها , وصار هذا المكان الذى دفن فيه السيد المسيح أقدس بقعة فى الأرض كلها , والحاجة العجيبة أن أورشليم وجبل الجلجثة المكان الذى صلب فيه السيد المسيح ودفن فيه السيد المسيح يتوسط بقعة الأرض كلها أو مركز العالم كله ولحد دلوقتى زى ما أحنا عارفين أن سبب المشاكل كلها والصراعات والخناقات فى العالم بتدور حوالين أورشليم  ,وهى جغرافيا وإجتماعيا مركز العالم كله , وصار هذا المكان أقدس بقعة فى الأرض كلها وعند دخول القبر المقدس كل الملوك تخلع التيجان وهى داخلة وتسجد للأرض فى هذا المكان , بيحنوا الرؤوس مع الركبتين فى هذا المكان الذى وضع فيه السيد المسيح , فيوسف الرامى أراد قبرا لدفن موتاه هو نفسه وعائلته فصار هذا القبر لإعلان القيامة والحياة , ولذلك هذا البستان الجميل الذى صلب فيه السيد المسيح ودفن فيه أخرج لنا ثمار وورود وأزهار وأعطانا وردة الفداء الحمراء وأخرج لنا زهرة البنفسج التى تشير إلى السلام , وأخرج لنا الزنبقة البيضاء التى تشير إلى حياة النقاوة والطهر , وهى دى ثمار الصليب والموت , فداء وسلام وطهارة , وأيضا أخرج لنا زهرة الرجاء وأن فى رجاء حى بقيامة السيد المسيح من بين الأموات , وأيضا أخرج زهرة النرجس رمز التعزية والعزاء والفرح , وأصبح لكل نفس تيجى إليه عزاء ورجاء .
ويبقى أن نتكلم عن نيقوديموس وهو إسم يونانى معناه منتصر على الشعب وهو فعلا أنتصر على خوفه من اليهود وأعلن فى وقت مستحيل معه أن يعلن أنه تلميذا ليسوع مع صديقه يوسف الرامى و كانا يجتمعان سوياً للتدارس فى تعاليم يسوع ،وقد قرر الاثنان الدفاع عنه أمام المجمع أكثر من مرة .و قد تغيبا سوياً عن الجلسة الأخيرة التى عقدت فى فجر يوم الصلب ، و قد أثر كل منهما فى الأخر ؛ فنرى نيقوديموس غير خائف على مركزه مشتركاً مع يوسف علانية فى تكفين جسد السيد المسيح ، وقد تجرأ يوسف وتقدم إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع لتكفينه …، بل وقد دفنه فى قبره الجديد المنحوت فى الصخر فى بستانه ، وأكمل كل مراسم الدفن من حنوط و أطياب فى الوقت الذى هرب فيه كل تلاميذ السيد المسيح . إن موت يسوع قد صنع ليوسف ونيقوديموس بركة عظيمة , وهم أيضا أسرعا لنجدة تلاميذ السيد المسيح بكل جرأة لأنهم كانوا فى أشد الحاجة إلى معونة هذين الرجلين الغنيين المكرمين فى ساعة الظلمة تلك , فقد كانا قادرين على أن يعملا لمعلمهما المائت ما كان يستحيل على التلاميذ الفقراء أن يعملوه , وقد كان ثراؤهما ونفوذهما كفيلين بوقايتهم إلى حد كبير من خبث الكهنة والرؤساء , وعندما كان اليهود يحاولون ملاشاة الكنبسة الوليدة تقدم نيقوديموس يدافع عنها ويحميها , وما عاد جذرا و لا متشككا فشجع إيمان التلاميذ وأنفق أمواله فى إعالة كنيسة أورشليم وفى نشر عمل الأنجيل , فالذين كانوا قبلا يوقرونه صاروا الآن يحتقرونه ويضطهدونه , فصار فقيرا فى أملاك هذا العالم إلا أنه لم يتردد فى الدفاع عن إيمانه و تقول بعض التقاليد إنه بعد اعترافه جهزاً بالإيمان بالمسيح ، واعتمد من بطرس الرسول ، طُرد من مركزه ، ونُفي من أورشليم ، وفقد ثروته بعد أن كان يُعد من أغني أغنياء اليهود في عصره . 
وأيضا يوسف الرامى هو ايضا لم يبخل من ماله على الكنيسة الوليدة وطبعا يوسف الرامى بعد كدة أنطرد من السنهدريم ونال عذابات كثيرة لكن ظل ممسكا فى ربنا وأصبحت تلمذته تلمذة ظاهرة لدرجة أن فى بلد فى إنجلترا أسمها جلاستنبيرى  Glastonbury  وفيها كنيسة على أسم يوسف الرامى  ويقول التقليد أن يوسف الرامى سنة 61 ميلادية أخذ الكأس التى أسس بيها السيد المسيح العشاء الربانى وذهب لهذه البلدة ومن كتر تعبه فى المشى غرز عكازه , وعكازه أخرج شجرة كبيرة جدا وهذه الشجرة ما زالت موجودة ومزار لحد دلوقتى فى أنجلترا وبتخرج فى كل عيد ميلاد شتلات بياخدوا منها وبيوزعوها على كل العالم , وأى أن كان هذا الكلام صحيح أم لا لكن أهى حاجة موجودة بأسم يوسف الرامى لحد دلوقتى . 
 والى اللقاء مع التأملات والقراءات فى شخصية قائد المئة (لونجينوس) راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس
 *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2014)

> ويقول انه كان تلميذ يسوع ولكن خفية أو فى الخفاء بسبب الخوف من اليهود وكان بييجى ليه زى نيقوديموس اللى كان بيروح للسيد المسيح فى الليل , ولما كان المساء وكأن هذا هو ميعاد المقابلة المتعود عليه مع السيد المسيح , واللطيف أن السيد المسيح لم يرفض ذلك الخفاء يعنى كان تلميذ ليسوع


*
عجبتنى الحتة ديه

صحيح أنا ما قرأتش الموضوع لآخره 

لكن الحتة ديه لفتت نظرى

جميييييييييييلة فعلا​*


----------

